# Increased trading power of DIK 2008 weeks



## derb (May 4, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed a substantial increase in the 
trading power of their DIK 2008 weeks vs 2007 weeks?


----------



## jackio (May 4, 2007)

Mine is trading better, but last year's was a real dog.


----------



## tome64 (May 5, 2007)

*Increased trading power of DIK 2008*

My 2007 DIK (red Flexi) doesn't pull as well as my 2007's Durdan Sands (Red or White).


----------



## dsfritz (May 5, 2007)

*Dik Trading Power*

My 2008 doesn't pick up hardly anything!  Much worse than 2007.


----------



## Dottie (May 7, 2007)

My 07 July was great.  My 08 July is totally useless. What week do you have derb?


----------



## derb (May 13, 2007)

Dottie said:


> My 07 July was great.  My 08 July is totally useless. What week do you have derb?



week is 4/4/08


----------



## happymum (May 13, 2007)

I had the same problem with Wilderness Dunes week 26. 07 week was very strong, 08 extremely weak. I have pulled it from RCI until I decide what to do with it.


----------

